
Follow Up: Samsung Player reboot loop maybe due to expired SSL certificate - artistsvoid
https://www.zdnet.com/article/samsung-blu-ray-players-are-rebooting-in-a-loop-and-nobody-knows-why/
======
artistsvoid
Context: many devices (affecting multiple blu ray players and home cinema
models by Samsung) are stuck in a reboot loop since around Friday ; it's
questionable if the situation can be fixed in any straightforward manner and
not yet clear what happened. News outlets are starting to report on the story.

Original discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23578920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23578920)

